# Medicare denial of code G0434 QW



## adflatham (Nov 6, 2012)

Can someone please help me to understand why my claims are being rejected and how to correct them?  We are now considered a pain clinic and are doing UDS for Medicare patients with the CPT code G0434 and a QW modifier  Dx code is V58.69.  My claims are being seperated and the office visit paid and the UDS denied for reasons such as CO-16, 18 and MA130 and MA15.  I can not find what invalid info / lack of information they are referring to and have spoke to Medicare and they refer me to the Provider Manual which I have looked at and still find no answers.  We do not use a 25 modifier on the office visit because I was told they did not need it with this code.  Any suggestions??


----------



## Walker22 (Nov 6, 2012)

You need a CLIA Waiver number on the claim. That's probably what's missing.


----------



## adflatham (Nov 6, 2012)

What block does that need to be in on the HCFA 1500?


----------



## gilson (Nov 6, 2012)

Clia goes in box 23.


----------



## adflatham (Nov 7, 2012)

Thank you so much!  I greatly appreciate you.


----------

